# Wood id help



## Theburlbroker (May 8, 2014)

Hey guys! I'm having trouble id'ing a certain tree, it had leaves but they haven't grown to full maturity my grandmother thought it was wild Magnolia but idk about that. Any and all help would be appreciated thanks!


----------



## LemonadeJay (May 8, 2014)

Hard to say but the bark looks like dogwood to me.


----------

